# Blueberry Pomegranate Frozen Concentrate



## Lonzo (Feb 26, 2012)

ok i know i saw this recipe on here before but now cannot find it. i have 12 cans of this frozen concentrate and am ready to make 4 gallons. anyone know where this recipe is??


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 26, 2012)

It was in the blog section but I cannot find the blog area anymore. As soon as I find it I'll post it for you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 26, 2012)

Use 3 cans per gallon, sugar to bring sg to 1.080, acid should be approx .65%, 1 tsp nutrient per gallon and use lavlin 1122 yeast. Backsweetened to around 1.010


----------



## Lonzo (Feb 26, 2012)

thx. googled it and found this http://www.wine-making-mentor.com/blueberry-wine-recipe.html


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 26, 2012)

That isn't the one that I created but keep in mind that the concentrate is high in sugar. After we have made several batches we mutually agreed to add maybe 16 cans of concentrate I believe. Starting gravity can be around 1.070-1.080

Use enzyme, nutrient, sugar, yeast and minimal water. This smells fantastic when it ferments. etc.


----------



## Lonzo (Feb 26, 2012)

i added 12 cans for 4 gallons. put in simple syrup now i got 1.086 sg. letting it set til tomorrow then i will add the yeast and get it started.


----------



## Julie (Feb 27, 2012)

Also, when it becomes time to backsweeten, add a can or two of the frozen concentrate, not only will this sweeten but also enhance the flavor.


----------



## almargita (Feb 27, 2012)

Steve:

I have a copy of the recipe we used from your blog. Turned out great.

Al


Blueberry Pomegranate Wine 5 Gallon

Starting Gravity 1.080 10%ABV
ph 3.11 Acid .62%
Check acid before adding tannin

15 cans Old Orchard Frozen Blueberry Pomegranate Juice
5 lbs. Inverted Sugar
Water to 6 Gallons
Add 2 ½ tsp. Pectic Enzyme
6 Teaspoons Yeast Nutrient
6 Teaspoons Acid Blend
1 Teaspoon Tannin
Stir and allow to rest 12 hours minimum.

Lalvin 71B-1122 preferred or Lalvin RC-212
via Hydrating
Ferment to dry.

Rack to 5 Gallon Carboy
Add 1/4 Teaspoon Potassium Metabisulfite
Appropriate Sparkolloid Mix
Allow to Clear 4-6 weeks

Rack to 5 Gallon Carboy
Pinch of Potassium Metabisulfite
Age minimum 6 months

2 1/2 Teaspoons Potassium Sorbate
Sweeten to taste with inverted sugar

Bottle after 1 week


----------



## pete1325 (Mar 5, 2012)

Question......what would one ferment a one gallon batch in? A bucket until it reaches .9999 (or less) than transfer to a one gallon jug to finish?


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 5, 2012)

I started some frozen concentrate yesterday, 2 different batches, 2 gallons each. I started them in a bucket and will rack to 1 gallon carboys.


----------



## MurphyTexas (Mar 5, 2012)

Where do you find the blueberry pom frozen concentrate? I looked at various stores and can't find it frozen. I found some bottled - Target's Market Pantry brand and it was not easy to get started.


----------



## Julie (Mar 5, 2012)

pete1325 said:


> Question......what would one ferment a one gallon batch in? A bucket until it reaches .9999 (or less) than transfer to a one gallon jug to finish?



Yes, it is best if you can ferment in a bucket then rack to a carboy.


----------



## Julie (Mar 5, 2012)

MurphyTexas said:


> Where do you find the blueberry pom frozen concentrate? I looked at various stores and can't find it frozen. I found some bottled - Target's Market Pantry brand and it was not easy to get started.



It is made by Old Orchard, if you can't get it in frozen concentrate look in your juice asle but remember you will needto buy enough juice to make what ever gallon batch you are thinking of making without adding any water.


----------



## Lonzo (Mar 5, 2012)

got min at Meijer. found 1 can in the frozen juice section and asked the stocker and they went back and got me a case.


----------



## pete1325 (Mar 6, 2012)

Another question; is 100% juice the same as concentrate? I have some "Old Orchard 100% Juice", blueberry pomegranate frozen juice that I would like to try. The ingrids have a bunch of other types fruit in it. Is this juice a good canidate for wine?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 6, 2012)

Probably. You can take a specific gravity to be sure. Just look for potassium sorbate on the label, you don't want that.

If I recall my blue. pome. reading straight from the frozen can was 1.030 or 1.040

Plan on using 3 cans (frozen) per gallon for a real good taste.


----------



## MurphyTexas (Mar 6, 2012)

No Meijer in Texas so I went to the Old Orchard website and asked them.


----------



## Rodnboro (Mar 7, 2012)

MurphyTexas,
My local Walmart sells Old Orchard concentrates.


----------



## pete1325 (Mar 7, 2012)

That was a good idea.............what was their answer?


----------



## MurphyTexas (Mar 7, 2012)

Rodnboro said:


> MurphyTexas,
> My local Walmart sells Old Orchard concentrates.



Thanks, but I looked and sadly no. Then I went to walmart online and cannot find it within the 50 mile radius store availability search. 

Will post the reply if Old Orchard responds to my inquiry.


----------



## Loren (Mar 7, 2012)

Publix carries it here in Florida


----------



## naptown (Nov 19, 2012)

I am making a 5 gallon batch of this wine I added 15 cans of concentrate and brought SG to 1.10. I added everything and used Camden tablets to kill wild yeast. Let sot for 48hrs and pitched yeast. Its been 24hrs and no activity fermentation/airlock bubbles yet. Suggestions? Re-pitch? In read the orchard container and it does say 100% juice but states juice blend. Has anyone been successful with orchard? I made one a few months ago using blueberry juice from trader joes and it was very active 100% blueberry juice. But it was pricey so I wanted to try concentrate and figured pomegranate would add to flavor.


----------



## Thig (Nov 19, 2012)

What is the must temp, it might just need warming up some.


----------



## Thig (Nov 19, 2012)

Not related to why it has not started yet, but have you noticed it contains very little pomegranate juice. The label ingredients list them in order of quantity and nearly always they are mostly apple juice. I guess as long as it has some pomegranate juice they can call it pomegranate.


----------



## UBB (Nov 20, 2012)

what yeast did you use?


----------



## naptown (Nov 20, 2012)

I used premier cuvee as yeast and temp is 70. I also noticed its ,mostly apple juice. As I said if you have a trader joes they have blueberry and a blueberry pomegranate that bare both good, but $4 for 32 and 64oz respectively instead of $1.15 for orchard. Temp was warmer for prior batch.


----------



## Loren (Nov 20, 2012)

Think I would have brought the Sg up to about 1.085, I have made it and is pretty good but contents are mostly apple juice


----------



## naptown (Nov 21, 2012)

It was definitely the temp, I wrapped the ferment or in blankets and put one in the dryer... Not even five minutes and the airlock started bubbling. I do not have a heater but may need a way to keep the temp up


----------



## LenniePike (Nov 21, 2012)

Some store bought juice and concentrates already have kmeta in the ingredients. This could be why you had a hard ferment start. When I use juice or concentrates for wine I usually don't add kmeta until the secondary.


----------

